# Laguna Seca Blue M3 from Sweden!



## Viper89 (Nov 15, 2006)

I took some pictures of my friends M3.






















































































































Best Regards from Sweden!


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I do like that blue color. Works well on M3s.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

too much post-processing for my taste


----------



## Ho0k3d0nFoNiCs (Nov 6, 2006)

:jawdrop: car is very well done


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

DAMN!! thats sooooo nice... i like it a lot


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Very nice car, and very nice pics!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

atyclb said:


> too much post-processing for my taste


You don't like flourescent green grass and orange wood? 

Cool car though!


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I should have gotten la guna seca blue


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

the car is hot..but the photos are way over done.

Pls correct me if I am wrong..I thought Ms. Kady's M3 is laguna seca blue?

It looks different...


anyways..great looking car nonetheless


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*Nice Car!!*

The best I liked are the 5th, 8th and last pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AsianImage said:


> the car is hot..but the photos are way over done.
> 
> Pls correct me if I am wrong..I thought Ms. Kady's M3 is laguna seca blue?
> 
> ...


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the last one! 

They do seem to have had alot of post processing work done to them and I probably would not have done too much. Unfortunately, I have the tendancy to do ALOT of photoshop stuff to my photography, and ususally go overboard  

Otherwise, very nice! Is it possible to see the origionals?? 

yes, I do realize that I'm horible at spelling:rofl:


----------



## mywheels (Dec 27, 2006)

Gorgeous car, never get tired of looking at a nicely done 3 series. Now I***8217;m itching to go for a long drive***8230;


----------



## DragonGT (Nov 3, 2006)

sweet ride dude....


----------



## 6spd_legend (Jan 5, 2011)

can anyone please ID these wheels for me?


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Very well done, Congratulations!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

recovering old threads


----------



## 6spd_legend (Jan 5, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> recovering old threads


making useless posts


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

My dad races at laguna seca


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

I love the colors on the car. Sweet pics man.


----------



## FastPaceBill (Jan 20, 2011)

M3's are so sexy! I love the paintjob on that vehicle - black hood - ooooooh! Sweet pics!


----------



## E Fifty 3 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like that 5th pic with straight on the front, its so clean


----------



## jeffffd (Jan 13, 2011)

These are outstanding. I especially like the one of the front half of the car and the tree. Excellent composition!

-Jeff


----------



## eddiemm3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!!


----------

